# 1998 Nissan Ad cambelt or chain??



## kahu (Oct 7, 2014)

If anyone can confirm that th 98 AD has a chain and not a cambelt I would be very grateful! I have heard both, but mostly that it's a chain. Thank you!!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If you have the GA 1.5L or GA 1.6L engine, it is a timing chain engine; the DOHC GA's actually have two chains, an upper and lower. If you have the CD diesel engine, I'm not 100% sure, but I "think" it's a timing belt engine, but maybe someone who knows that engine better can chime in?


----------

